# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Help with identification and care

## Saalper

I live in southeast Texas and last night I found a toad with 3 legs. Im not sure if I should let it go and hope it survives or keep it and make sure it does. From research, I believe its a woodhouses toad? Anaxyrus woodhousii? Opinion on whether I should raise keep it or let it go are appreciated. If I do keep it I am fully committed to its care. If anyone has any care tips those are appreciated as well because I cannot find much online.

----------


## Jacob

Id keep it most toads make fun easy pets. Id keep it for sure because he wont make it much longer out in the wild. Literaly the care is as simple as making a 20 gal tank with deep substrate, give him lots of places to hide and a large shallow water bowl. Most plants thrive. I recomend a golden pothos, crotons, or dracneas because they are physicaly indestructable from a toads pount of veiw.it will eat anything ot can fit in its mouth that moves dont give it wild caught food though because its unsafe. Temps you can get on your own by simply going outside and placing a thermomiter and replicating that with a bulb. It will need uvb lighting even though it spends most of its time hiding. On the identification side im not familiar with any toads from texas exept for the spadefoot toad. Its eyes are to differant to be an american toad. Good luck

----------


## Cathy

> Id keep it most toads make fun easy pets. Id keep it for sure because he wont make it much longer out in the wild. Literaly the care is as simple as making a 20 gal tank with deep substrate, give him lots of places to hide and a large shallow water bowl. Most plants thrive. I recomend a golden pothos, crotons, or dracneas because they are physicaly indestructable from a toads pount of veiw.it will eat anything ot can fit in its mouth that moves dont give it wild caught food though because its unsafe. Temps you can get on your own by simply going outside and placing a thermomiter and replicating that with a bulb. It will need uvb lighting even though it spends most of its time hiding. On the identification side im not familiar with any toads from texas exept for the spadefoot toad. Its eyes are to differant to be an american toad. Good luck


UMMM! I love your encouragement but..... the original post was from almost a year ago! I think your answer is a little too late! LOL!! But I found a toad with a front stump for a leg back in the summer. I didn't have an enclosure/tank setup yet, so I didn't keep it... never seen it again! Wish I would've started my project sooner cause if I had... I definitely would've kept him! Who knows.... maybe he'll hop up to me this spring???

----------


## Jacob

Oops haha didnt even realize when this was posted. Whats the progect

----------


## Cathy

> Oops haha didnt even realize when this was posted. Whats the progect


I noticed a major decline in the population of American Toads in my area, so I decided to catch and raise toadlets and release them in the following spring to increase their numbers. It's proving to be a very interesting and educational experience!

----------


## Jacob

Wow thats great have you ever thought about sending the tadpoles of to young kid to watch them grow up then let them free. I always like educating people on herps weather its an american toad or my beardie going on a walk with me adults and kids alike. I started doing this when i found a fox snake that some kids strangled and  hung from a tree in the middle of summer. Most people i come across think toads give you warts and are uneducated about how these species and there effects on our environment if they were not here

----------

